# 4th Annual Jetty Shack Open Fishing Tournament



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

This is my fourth year as Weight Master/Tournament Director for this tournament. This tournament benifits the Surfside Beach police, Ems and fire departments. We raised over $10,000.00 last year and would love to do more this year. Remember the life they save may be your own! I look forward to seeing you all there.

Chongo


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

*The attachment that would not attach.*

Can a mod please attach a PDF file for me?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

date?


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

*Sorry for the delay*

But I had to retype it in a word document so I could post it since I/we can not post a pdf file.

*4th ANNUAL JETTYSHACK OPEN *

*FISHING TOURNAMENT & FUNDRAISER *

*Saturday, August 28, 2010 *​
*Benefit for Surfside Beach Police/EMS Association, Volunteer Fire Department FOOD / AUCTION / RAFFLE / MUSIC *
*Dunking Booth & All Round Good Time *
Cash Prizes & Plaques Awarded 
1st Prize $150.00 & Plaque *$1,650.00 *
2nd Prize $100.00 & Plaque *Total Payout *
3rd Prize $ 50.00 & Plaque 
Awards & Plaque in Kids Division 1st 2nd 3rd


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

*cont.*

Entry Fee: $25 for Adults and $5 for kids 13 and under. Children under 18 must be accompanied by a parent or gardian.
 Release forms must be signed and submitted for all entries.
 Boundaries: Anywhere between Texas City Dike and Matagorda Bay Complex.
Start Time: 5:30 am All entries must be signed up before start time.
Weigh In: 4:00 PM. As long as you're in line by this time we will weigh your fish.  Fish brought in after weigh in time will not be eligible for entry Weigh in.
Location: Jetty Shack, 412 Parkview Rd., Surfside Beach, TX 77541 Contact: (979) 233-5300 

*Categories**: *
Heaviest Slot Redfish (Legal Slot is 20"to 28" No Reds Over 28" limit Eligible
Heaviest Flounder (Legal limit is 14" or Over. No Flounder under 14" Eligible
Heaviest Speckled Trout (Legal limit is 15" Only 1 Trout per fisherman over 25"
Black Jack Speckled Trout: Closest to 21" Without Going Over Heaviest Stringer: Up to 2 Redfish, 5 Trout, 3 Flounder
Kids Division: Heaviest Any Type of Fish
Largest any off category fish "Trash Fish
Individual fish may only be weighed-in in one category..... All Texas Park & Wildlife Department Rules Apply. Illegal fish weighed in will disqualify all that contestants other fish. Fish that is deemed tampered with or not caught the day of the tournament will disqualify all contestants' fish. Decisions of the Weigh Master are FINAL!!!!!! 
*FOOD / AUCTION / RAFFLE / MUSIC *​*Come by for Great Food & Stay for the Festivities! Dunk your City Council ! *​*Sign up: Jetty Shack 412 Parkview Rd, Surfside Beach, TX 77541 Phone: (979) 233-5300 *​10:00am to 12:00am Weekdays...10:00am to 1:00am Saturday&#8230;Noon to 12:00am Sunday ​You can also sign up at the Jetty Shack from 4:30am till start of fishing Saturday morning.


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

*Liability release form*

All who wish to fish this tournament will need to fill out this release and either mail it in with entry fee or turn it in before fishing in the tournament. You can stop be the Jetty Shack if you are in the area fishing or do it in the morning before you start fishing.

I am unable to attach the word doc now. If you need it PM me and I will email it to you.

Chongo


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

It is less than three weeks away so lets all get signed up. This tournament is shaping up nicely so get your entry fee and release form in the mail.
Thanks and good luck to all.


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll be there!


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

Just a little more than a week away for this tournamnet. Let's all sign up and fish it. Remember it is for a great cause. I look forward seeing you all there.

Chongo


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

Just a few more days before this tournament. Looks like it is going to be a good turn out with nice weather. Good fishing, good fun and all for a great cause. I look forward to seeing you all there.

Chongo


----------



## sergio380 (Dec 13, 2008)

what if its a rain out? weather man is predicting 60 to 70 % chance of rain..


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

sergio380 said:


> what if its a rain out? weather man is predicting 60 to 70 % chance of rain..


the fish are already wet.... as long as it doesn't storm bad just deal with it.


----------



## chandler (Jun 29, 2006)

Is there a redfish category


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Channel 13 says 40%


----------

